# Ships and cannons



## WolfieReveles (Sep 21, 2011)

If a ship fires off its cannons, what would that be called collectively? I'm looking for an equivalent of "round" when referring to machine guns, as in firing a first, second and third round.

Thank you.


----------



## DuKane (Sep 22, 2011)

A volley?


----------



## Hawke (Sep 22, 2011)

DuKane said:


> A volley?



Rats, I was just going to say that.


----------



## egpenny (Sep 22, 2011)

Volley is right for multiple cannon fire. Machine gun fire depends on how long you hold down the trigger and how good your team mate is at loading the belts, short multiple strings of shot are called *bursts*. I suppose you are talking about something like a BAR or a mounted gun as on helicopters, aircraft or naval vessels. Hand held machine guns give you a choice of one bullet or multiple, multiple is called *going full auto.*


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 22, 2011)

A cannonade - Sounds more romantic too.


----------



## DuKane (Sep 22, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Rats, I was just going to say that.



Apologies. Next time I'll shall do the gentlemanly thing and let you have first bash.


----------



## DuKane (Sep 22, 2011)

How about Fusillade or possibly Salvo?


----------



## WriterJohnB (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm a former U.S. Navy Gunfire Control Technician and the correct term is salvo. In shore bombardment and surface engagements before radar, a spotter would call bearing and range corrections to the ship. When the shells started falling close enough to the target, the command would be "salvo fire - fire for effect." All participating guns would then fire continuously until the cease-fire command.

Up until the retirement of battleships, "broadside" could still be used. In sailing days, all the cannons on one side of the ship discharged at once. On battleships (and cruisers), the three main turrets (usually 12-16 inch guns would all rotate to one side and fire at once, sometimes adding the five inch guns on that side of the ship as well, such as firing shore bombarment from close offshore, as was done when "softening up" island fortifications prior to the WWII landings in the South Pacific..

That being said, I don't see any reason for using other descriptive terms to enhance your writing.

Nowadays, missiles are the main armament for anti-aircraft defense, guns are put aboard for protection from torpedo boats, etc. and only one gun is normally necessary because of the extreme accuracy of modern computer-controlled naval guns.

Hope that helps,

JohnB


----------



## WolfieReveles (Sep 22, 2011)

Now that you say it, I think I've actually heard "salvo" before, I do however like the options "cannonade" and "broadside" because of the romantic sound of it. My only worry is that "broadside" and "salvo" may not be understood by a few YA readers (or am I underestimating them?) and I have no idea how correct "cannonade" actually is, compared to "salvo" for instance.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 20, 2011)

Salvo or broadside.

Was thinking barrage, but thats more hit after hit, rather then "fire all of the guns at once(and explode into space.)"

Watched Master and Comander a couple days ago, fired a broadside at graphling hook range, powder burns on the target ship close.  destructive.....


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 20, 2011)

WolfieReveles said:


> My only worry is that "broadside" and "salvo" may not be understood by a few YA readers (or am I underestimating them?) and I have no idea how correct "cannonade" actually is, compared to "salvo" for instance.



If they don't know it, they can look it up.  Those are common enough terms that I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Oct 20, 2011)

Concur with salvo for ships built after 1906 and broadside for ships built before 1906. That year saw the introduction of the centralized fire control system by which all guns could be aimed and fired via remote control by a single gunnery officer. Prior to 1906, all guns were aimed and fired by their own gun crews. It was possible to fire all guns simultaneously, but there was not always a tactical advantage in doing so. In sailing days, if the wind did not cooperate, a ship might have to sail downwind, picking up speed, while the guns were reloaded, then when all was ready, the ship would turn so that it's guns all faced the enemy. While sailing out of the wind, the ship would coast on its momentum. All guns would be quickly fired and then the ship would turn back downwind to repeat the process of reloading while picking up speed again. This coordination of firing and sailing was known as ship handling and was a skill every captain had to learn. Otherwise there was little advantage to firing a simultaneous broadside, and it was probably best to fire each gun as soon as it was reloaded. The first shots would all be fired simultaneously, upon the order to "Fire!", but after that each gun crew worked at its own speed. Some were faster than others.        C.M.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 24, 2011)

In the movie Master and Comander, I think they fired all at once and then fire when ready just before boarding. (note; actions taken in movies does not reflect actual events in real life.)


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 24, 2011)

SeverinR said:


> (note; actions taken in movies does not reflect actual events in real life.)



Is there no end to this duplicity? First I found out about Santa. Now this.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Oct 25, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've seen Master and Commander. I do not recall that scene, but as Severin describes it, it might be historically accurate if they fired simultaneously right before boarding. Volley firing can shatter an enemy's morale, and this would give the attacker an edge going into the hand-to-hand combat of a boarding operation. But boarding is a very specific tactic with its own requirements. More typically, it's better to pump as much damage into the enemy as quickly as possible. Don't slow down your faster gun crews for the sake of volley firing. As First Sea Lord Jackie Fisher said, "A naval battle is two eggs going at each other with sledge hammers. Whoever lands the first hit, wins." Or to put it another way, "Do unto others before they do it to you."    C.M.


----------



## theorphan (Oct 29, 2011)

I like salvo but cannonade is romantic.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 29, 2011)

If it is historical 'broadside' would be my choice. Mars, for example, second ship in line in Collingwood's squadron at Trafalgar, is always described as having taken a broadside through the stern as the action opened. In the situation where guns were fired in turn, front to back of the ship as they came to bear on the target, it might be called a 'running broadside'. The command when coming under fire was 'Stand by to receive broadsides.', to which the traditional response was "For what we are about to receive may the Lord make us truly thankful", though knowing naval discipline, no doubt said quietly.

A salvo is a simultaneous firing of guns, a cannonade is not, it is in the nature of a continuous bombardment over a period of time.


----------

